# Weekly competition 2008-11



## AvGalen (Mar 11, 2008)

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 B D R' U' R2 B' R B D B2 D2 R2 F2 U' R U' R B2 D' L' U2 R2 F2 U'
*2. *R2 U F2 U R2 B' L' D2 F2 L2 D2 R' B U2 L' B D2 F' R U2 F D' L F D
*3. *R' U B R2 B L' D2 F L2 D R B D B2 U R2 B U2 R2 F' U2 F D2 F2 R2
*4. *D' R B2 L D2 L' U' B L U B' R2 U2 F' L' D' R2 F2 R' U L' F L2 B L
*5. *D R2 F2 U L B2 D' L2 F' R B L' B' L D' F' L' F L2 U2 F' R' U L2 B

*3x3x3*
*1. *D U B F' D F U2 L D2 U' B2 D U L2 R' B2 D U' R' D2 U' B F U' F
*2. *B2 U F2 L R2 B2 L' B' F' L D' B2 F' U' L2 B F L R2 B2 L' R' D2 B2 L'
*3. *D' L' R D' R F' R' D' F U2 R2 U2 L B F U F2 D U2 B' L' D L R' B2
*4. *D L R F R2 U B2 L' D2 R B F D U F2 L' R' D' U' F2 D2 U2 L2 R' B2
*5. *U' B2 F2 L' R2 U R' D' F L B2 F2 L R' D L2 R D2 U' L F' R2 D' L' B2

*4x4x4*
*1. *f F' r2 f R2 B2 f' L2 r R2 B L2 B2 f F2 u2 f F2 r R2 u B' U' B f F U2 F u' L' F2 U' F D2 r u r' R2 D2 f
*2. *F' L F2 D2 R2 D L u' r f2 D2 u' L2 r' R' D2 U L' R' F2 r R' D' R D f2 L f L2 B' f' F' D' u r B2 F2 D2 U B'
*3. *F' D2 f L R B f' R B f2 F2 R' f2 R2 F' D u2 U2 F2 R2 f r R' U' R' D u L2 f D U' B F' u B2 L' u' F2 L u2
*4. *U f' u r f R2 u' L' B' u' U r D u F U R2 B2 D' u2 U' F' r2 R' u2 f L2 R' D u' U' f' R2 f R' D' F D' u L2
*5. *r' D u2 L2 D2 B2 R D u U' B2 r2 R f L' r' R D F2 R' U2 r F L2 r2 B2 f F' L' R' B2 F L' R f F r f L2 B'

*5x5x5*
*1. *B' D2 F2 u2 L' d R' u2 l R' B b' f' F' l d L' f' F2 L2 B' f2 F' D2 L' R f l' B' b' d' R2 D2 U l' D2 U' f D2 r' R2 F' D' l u' B2 b' F' l2 u2 U' f r2 R2 D f' D f2 F u
*2. *B R2 F D2 d2 u2 U2 L' F d2 r' D U L' l' r R' D2 d' b2 u' U2 l R f2 D' d' u U b2 L2 l' f2 R' B' b' f2 l r2 u' B2 d l2 R2 F' R' U f U B b2 f F' l2 F D2 r' D d u2
*3. *U' l' d l' r2 D l r f l d l' r2 u2 L' l2 r' D U2 B F2 u' r b' u B2 u2 f2 L' r2 B b2 f F' l' D d u' U2 f' d l' R' B' U' f2 L U F d' u b' f F l2 r' f2 L2 F l
*4. *U' r' d B2 f2 F' l2 f2 D' r' f L' D2 u' b R2 B2 L2 B' F' l B2 b2 f2 l2 B2 b' U F L2 r2 d' u2 U2 b' r F l2 U b2 d B2 R' F' d' l2 B2 d' r b' u B2 b2 l' R' u' L' f' l' B'
*5. *r d u' B F' U f D d U b' F' L' d' B' L2 U' r F' l2 F U B f F l b f2 F' U b' r B b f2 F' D2 d' U' f' L2 f2 R2 D2 u' U2 B R' b' L' l r' U2 L2 b f F2 u2 U r

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F R' D' B' D' R F' U B D F D' L D2 B2 L' B' L' D2 L F2 U F' D2
*2. *D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B' U2 B' U F R B' U2 F U' B D2 L' D2 B2 R B' D2 L' B2
*3. *U F' R2 D' B L F' D2 F' R D2 F' D L D' R2 U B' D' B L U R F' R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U L2 D2 F D U2 B D U' L B2 D' L2 R B L2 R' D B2 U' R' B F D'
*2. *F' R' F2 L' D' U B' D R B' L' R' B' D' L' R' D F2 L2 F' D' L2 R D2 U'
*3. *L' R2 B2 D2 U' B2 F U B' F2 D' U' B U L R2 B2 L R B F' R F2 U2 L2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *r' F' L2 D2 u2 r F' U r' R u2 L F u f' R D r F' r2 D' L' r' D' u' U' B' f2 F D' L D u2 U2 r B' U2 L R' B
*2. *B' f2 D u U2 F' L' r2 D' f2 F u' F' D B L2 u R B2 D' u U' R2 U L2 R D2 B D u' B' F' L' r2 f' D' F' L F2 u2
*3. *u' r' f u f r2 D f2 F u' L' r2 B' f' F2 L2 D' u U' F' L' u' B' f F2 R2 U f U2 B f2 F' U' R f' F2 D u2 U B2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' R2 U2 B2 f' r2 D B2 b' D2 u2 l f2 R D' U' L' f L r b2 d2 L' d2 u' l D' d' u' R2 d u f L' f' R B2 R2 d L2 F2 D U B2 L' F' L R' d' U R' B r R' u L f r' f D'
*2. *D' d' U2 b' F' R B b f' F' U2 L2 l' R B' D2 F L l' r2 R D' f2 u' b r d L' d u2 U B' r2 F2 u' L r' b' u' U2 L r2 U l' r2 u' R2 D2 l2 B2 r u' L F l r2 R' u' U' r
*3. *D2 d u' b2 f l f' U L d2 F2 L' B2 D u' F u B L' d u2 R' u f U L' f2 d' r D d' l D' B' D' L r R' b2 F U L' U L' B2 b2 r2 b2 d B2 b D' b d B2 L2 l R U B2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D B2 R B U' R2 D F' L R2 D' B2 F' D2 L F L2 U L2 R D U B R2 U2
*2. *D L2 B D' U2 B2 R2 F U R D' U' F R' D' R2 B' D' B2 D' U B R' B' R'
*3. *B F2 L2 F' L2 R2 B' F D' B' F D U' F' D2 U2 L2 R B2 R B2 F' D2 U2 R
*4. *D2 F R B2 L' F2 L' R2 D2 L2 R2 B F' D' U2 F' D' U2 L' R D U F2 R' U'
*5. *L2 B2 F' R F2 U' L' R F L2 D2 L' R' D' B' L B F' D2 F2 D U2 R2 D2 U2
*6. *F' L R' D U L' D' U B F L R2 F' U F' D U L2 R U' B' F2 R2 B2 L2
*7. *B' D' L' R' D' U B2 F L R U' B2 F U' R' B L' F L2 B D' U' L2 U' R2
*8. *U' B' R' F2 D R B' U' L' R B D2 L' U2 L' B U B F' L R D F2 R2 F
*9. *D2 U' B R' F' U R2 F U2 L' R' B F' U2 B L R2 D2 U' L2 R F D2 U R'
*10. *B L2 D2 L' R2 B L' R2 U' B' F D2 L' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 R U B U' B' F D'
*11. *U2 B2 D' R F2 D2 U' L2 R2 D B2 L R2 B2 F L2 R' F L' D2 L2 F2 U L U'
*12. *F' L2 F' D B2 L2 D U' L2 D U R2 D' F2 D' U' B U B L2 B U' R2 D2 U2
*13. *L' D' U R2 B' F2 U F2 U L2 F L B2 F D' U' B2 F' D' L2 R2 D' L' D2 L
*14. *F2 L' B U L' R2 B' L2 R2 B R2 F R' D2 B R' B F' D F' R D2 B' R' D2
*15. *L2 B L' R F D' U' L D' L' R' D2 R' U F2 U B' L' R' B' F2 L2 D2 F L2
*16. *D B' F2 L' R D' B2 F2 U2 B2 F' R' B2 F' L R' B F' L2 F' U R2 D R F2
*17. *B' F2 R2 U2 R' B2 F' R F2 L2 R' B' L2 R D' F D U2 B' U L' F R U2 F2
*18. *D F2 D L' F D U2 F R2 B2 L2 B F' L B' L D U2 B2 L2 R2 D' F' L' R'
*19. *F L2 R F' L2 R2 B F' D' U' F2 U R' B' F' D' U2 L2 U' L' B' F2 U B F'
*20. *R' B2 F R F D F2 U' R B2 D2 L' B2 D U2 B U' L' F D' R2 F D U' L2
*21. *L2 B D2 U' B F' U' B F' L R' D U R F' L' R D' U F2 D U' L B2 F2
*22. *R' B' F L R' D2 F D B' F D' F D' L' R' D' F2 D R2 U L U' L U2 F2
*23. *R2 U L' B F L' R' F2 D U2 F' D2 L' R' D2 L' R B2 F' L B' R' U2 L2 F2
*24. *F2 L' U2 R D' U' L' R D2 L' R2 D U L F' L R2 D U2 F' L2 D2 U R2 F2
*25. *L2 D U2 L R' D2 U' B' L2 F2 U2 L2 B' F2 D' U' L' B' U2 B2 R B' F' L D2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F' L2 R D' L R D' U2 L2 R2 B2 L' R2 F' D2 B' F2 U' L R B2 F' R2 D2 R2
*2. *D2 U L' R F' R' B F2 D U' L2 D' U R B F L' R' D2 U F2 L R' B L
*3. *L' U2 B' F2 D U2 F2 D' L U2 F2 L2 R2 B2 L R2 D2 B2 F' D U F D2 R2 D2
*4. *R U' F' R U' B2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 L' F U' L2 R' F D2 F' R2 F2 D R' D2 U'
*5. *B2 F' D' B F2 R2 B L' F2 D' R2 U' B D U R F D2 L' R2 F' R B F' U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R U B' L' R2 D' U' L' R B' F' U2 R' D' U B2 D2 B' L2 D2 L R2 B' D2 L2
*2. *R' B2 U' R' B F L R2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 L R D2 U' B D' U R D R' F' L
*3. *U' B F2 D' U' R B F' R F' L R F U2 B F R D' U' B2 L' R' B' L2 R
*4. *D2 L' R2 F2 R2 F D' F L' R' U R' D B' U L2 D' B F2 D' U' L2 D L2 U2
*5. *L R' F2 D L2 R2 F' U2 L' R D' L2 R' D U' L2 U' L2 R2 U2 L' R' B' L D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D' U2 L2 R' U' B' U R2 B2 D' R2 B' F2 D' L' B' U2 B' L' R' F2 D L2 D' R D U2 B2 F R B' F U L' R' U2 L D U' R' U2 R' F' L2 R2 (45 moves original)
F2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 B' D F2 U' B2 L2 F' L U' (18 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay*
*1. *(2x2x2) B2 U B' R B2 L D2 F2 D2 R' U2 B' R B2 U2 F2 D2 L' B U2 R2 U2 L' F L2
*1. *(3x3x3) L R2 F D2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 L' F L R' D U' B2 U2 R2 D U' L' R2 U' R D'
*1. *(4x4x4) f2 r2 U' f2 D B' U' F' U B' F2 u' L' r' R D u' U' B' U B u' L2 r F2 R B' D f' U r2 U2 F' D2 u2 B' F2 D u' U'
*1. *(5x5x5) r' R2 f' F2 l2 F d u' U B' u r R2 B' b d' R' F2 D2 U' B2 f F' D' F' d L r d f L l2 U l D' d u2 U b' u' L2 r' b2 U' b2 F2 r R B' f F2 L' l r b2 f r f2 D' F'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock* (*UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*)
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=-3 / ddUU u=-3,d=3 / UdUd u=-5,d=-1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=1 / UUdU
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=5 / dUdU u=-5,d=1 / ddUU u=5,d=0 / UdUd u=-3,d=-2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-2 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=6 / dUdU u=2,d=3 / ddUU u=-4,d=6 / UdUd u=-4,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=3 / dddU
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=4 / dUdU u=-1,d=-1 / ddUU u=2,d=2 / UdUd u=2,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-5 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=4 / dUdU u=-1,d=1 / ddUU u=-1,d=6 / UdUd u=-1,d=3 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-3 / dUUU

*MegaMinx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....That is why I now give you the choice between two types of scrambles. The second scrambling method was proposed by Stefan Pochmann at the WCA-site and he explains it here. Currently I will give scrambles by his scrambler, but in the future I might provide scrambles with less moves. Let me (and him) know what you think!)
*1. *B F4 c4 e2 f e2 d3 e4 d2 F A c3 d c3 F3 d3 c3 e3 C3 c4 b2 E4 b3 d2 F e4 B C4 a f a4 d4 a2 d3 c3 E3 f3 b2 c3 d4 e4 f3 e3 d2 f2 e4 a2 d2 a2 b4 a f2 C4 F3 B2 D2 a2 e4 C2 F3
*2. *e4 B4 F4 b4 E2 a3 e2 B3 c a4 c f4 e3 f a3 c4 e2 a d2 a3 f2 e f4 e4 C2 f4 D4 F e2 a3 d3 f2 D3 F2 e4 d4 c3 b E3 d3 e2 B a4 f2 D3 c3 b4 f3 b4 E a4 f4 b2 c2 F3 a3 c3 b e2 f
*3. *b4 f3 C4 A3 c3 b3 d3 F4 e3 f2 b3 E F3 a4 b c4 d4 e2 f2 a d4 F3 E4 d c4 f3 D E2 b d4 f3 b2 d3 B4 A F3 a3 b4 d f b d4 c2 E2 F c b4 d4 a f4 a2 f C a b e3 d3 B4 F4 c4
*4. *E3 e3 B4 E4 f2 D2 e B D4 d F3 a c3 E b2 d2 B4 D2 b f4 D3 E3 c2 F4 c2 F2 c f2 b3 D4 e2 a3 f2 b4 f a d2 F c e3 C3 a2 c f C F A3 f4 e3 C4 d3 a2 b3 d3 f4 D c4 e4 f e
*5. *B c2 F3 a3 b2 e4 a4 b e B2 F3 c3 f2 a3 f a d4 B c3 d3 F3 e f4 b2 f2 C3 d2 B4 F a3 d f3 b4 a d3 a3 c2 E e C2 B4 D4 c4 d4 f4 a4 f4 b2 c F4 f D3 f3 b3 d3 f2 e2 a3 d4 F2
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ Y++
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ Y--
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- Y--
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- Y--
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ Y--
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ Y--
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ Y++
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- Y--
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- Y++
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ Y--
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- Y--
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ Y++
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- Y++
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- Y--
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- Y++
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- Y--
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ Y--
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ Y++
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ Y++
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- Y--
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ Y--
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ Y++
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- Y--
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- Y++
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ Y--
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- Y++
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- Y++
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- Y--
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ Y++
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- Y++
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- Y++
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- Y--
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ Y++
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ Y--
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- Y++

*Pyraminx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *l r' u' U R L U' L B L' B' U R' L B R U' R' L B
*2. *l r u B U' L R B R B' L B' U R' L R' U' B' U' B'
*3. *l' r b u' R L U L' U' B' L' B R B' L' U' B' L' B' U'
*4. *b' u' L' U' L' R' U L' R' U L' U' L' R B' U' L B L B
*5. *l r' b' u B R L' B U R B R' L' B' L' R B U' B L'

*Square-1*
*1. *-5,-3 / -1,0 / 3,0 / 3,2 / 6,1 / -4,3 / -3,0 / 0,3 / 0,2 / 4,0 / 6,4 / -3,0 / -4,2 / 2,4 / 6,2 / 6,2
*2. *6,-4 / -5,0 / 6,3 / 3,5 / 0,1 / -1,2 / 2,3 / 6,4 / 4,2 / -2,2 / 0,2 / 6,3 / 0,4 / -2,0 / 0,4 / 4,0
*3. *6,6 / 6,0 / -3,0 / 0,2 / 0,4 / 6,0 / 0,5 / 0,4 / 6,0 / -3,2 / -5,4 / 3,2 / 0,1 / 5,2 / -5,0 / -5,4 / 0,2 /
*4. *6,0 / 3,0 / -3,0 / -3,3 / 0,3 / -3,0 / 6,0 / 6,0 / 0,3 / -1,0 / 2,3 / 4,4 / -4,4 / 0,4 / 1,5 / 6,5 / 6,2
*5. *0,5 / 0,-3 / -5,1 / 0,2 / 3,0 / -3,3 / 3,1 / 5,5 / 6,4 / 3,5 / 6,1 / 0,5 / 4,0 / -3,0 / -4,1 / 6,1

Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. The only exception for this is the experimental scrambling method for MegaMinx. For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious. Here are some other things that people often don't know:

For big-cubes a small letter in the scramble means double layer turn, not slice turn
For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can only use one hand during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 11, 2008)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## Henrik (Mar 11, 2008)

Henrik
*2x2:* 6.32 6.02 (5.35) (7.09) 5.94 => *6.09* sec
*3x3:* (17.95) (14.03) 14.27 17.55 16.80 => *16.21* sec
*4x4:* (1:31.51) 1:26.71 1:20.98 1:20.06 (1:17.00) => *1:22.58* min
*5x5:* 2:17.15 (3:02.18) (2:12.01) 2:21.53 2:27.13 => *2:21.94* min
*3x3OH:* 37.30 (31.16) 40.40 (48.59) 36.07 => *37.92* sec
Uhh that was BAD even with no warmup on 4th solve i got the Z perm and I use another for OH than normal so i had to remember it.

*3x3BLD:* 2:36.60 (2:26.66) 2:26.92 => *2:26.66* min
Yay all under 2:40
*4x4BLD:* 22:55.62 min 21:46.15 min DNSy
I was so sure I messed both times it up but it worked 
*MultiBLD:* 2/3 (22:21 min) => *DNF*
I must have done some memo wrong on the last cube because I was of by a 3-edge cycle, or two things I had to do with M2. 

*Magic:* (1.02), 1.08, (DNF), 1.05, 1.04 => *1.06 *sec

I will post results when I have done the event.
And I beat Erik to be the first one here after Arnaud


----------



## Erik (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah sorry I'm sometimes busy with other things too
results later...
2: 4.33, (3.31), 4.19, (14.02), 4.14=>4.22
3: 13.63, 10.41, (10.30), (14.75), 11.56=>11.87
4: 52.28(P), (1:03.03)(P), (48.61)(P), 58.94(P), 1:00.00(P)=>57.07 bad 2+ 1 times... strange.. all solves had only PLL par..popped a centre cap on the 1:00 and 1:03


----------



## philkt731 (Mar 11, 2008)

2: 3.91 4.65 4.35 3.71 4.80 = 4.30 nice, keeping up the good times 

3: 13.50 (oll skip) 15.96 16.63 15.38 16.11 = 15.78 okay

4: 59.43 1:05.58 P 1:04.96 1:12.81 OP 59.71 = 1:03.25 awesome! I've practiced this a bit more lately and got my best average today. two sub 60s (second was pll skip)!

5: 2:12.38 1:57.08 2:27.97 2:16.52 2:09.80 = 2:12.90 YES sub-2!

2BLD: 30.44 33.41 27.68 = 27.68

3BLD: 2:25.28 DNF (3:31.56) DNF (2:40.03) = 2:25.28

3OH: 33.83 41.22 28.86 30.41 27.19 = 31.03 good

FMC:

Relay: 3:35.11
2: 0:04
5: 2:09
4: 1:03
3: 0:18
3 could've been 3 seconds faster, but besides that, awesome!


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 11, 2008)

Dan Cohen:

2x2x2: 6.87 6.46 9.74 6.76 8.71 = *7.44*
finally got a 2x2 again. I really just borrowed my brothers.
3x3x3: 15.16 18.24 15.51 17.51 16.07 = *16.36*
decent
4x4x4: 1:09.21 1:09.98 1:16.58 1:12.88 1:15.16 = *1:12.67*
5x5x5: 1:46.44 2:06.27 1:56.68 1:44.48 1:52.73 = *1:51.95*
good........
Clock: 13.60 14.10 14.22 13.06 12.17 = *13.58*
Pyraminx: 7.45 11.53 10.54 13.11 12.62 = *11.56*
Square-1: 37.90 33.53 44.73 1:05.55 59.03 = *47.22*

Did in the Philadelphia Airport while waiting for a delayed flight... Good cubing practice.


----------



## Pedro (Mar 11, 2008)

*3x3x3 Multi bld* = 4/5, 21:27
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Forgot to flip 2 corners on the last cube 

*4x4x4 bld* = 
DNF(12:27), DNF(10:03), (will do later)
wow...10:03  second scramble is easy...I forgot to do the last cycle before parity...and forgot to check 2 other edges...so, had 5 edges wrong 
2 centers, 4 corners and 9 edges out of place on the first one...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 11, 2008)

2x2x2: 8.70 7.31 9.25 7.73 9.02 = 8.48
3x3x3: 20.56 22.80 18.36 21.25 20.49 = 20.76
4x4x4: 1:33.71 1:28.14 1:38.34 1:35.18 1:27.85 = 1:32.34

Really cold fingers at the moment; finishing later.

5x5x5: 2:11.25 2:18.57 2:04.39 2:21.80 2:11.11 = 2:13.64
2x2x2_bf: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
Magic: 2.31 1.85 1.27 1.27 DNF = 1.81
Master Magic: 9.96 4.77 2.98 6.52 6.03 = 5.77
Pyraminx: 11.87 18.91 17.27 11.37 12.17 = 13.77


----------



## sam (Mar 12, 2008)

that third 3x3 scramble inserts 3 f2l pairs in the first 3 moves .


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 12, 2008)

2x2x2: (8.83), 6.34, (5.62), 6.86, 7.12} 6.77 sec} I got 3, +2 sec penalties, and i haven't done 2x2 in awhile, next week will be better than butter! 

3x3x3: 15.13, 16.83, (14.19), 15.69, (18.81)} 15.88 sec} Not too bad, especially since i screwed up some solved, next week will be once again, better than butter! 

3x3x3 OH: 33.15, 28.77, (28.22), (39.38), 29.26} 30.39 sec} yes hm yes good 


Relay: 4:11.83} Damn....


2x2x2 BLD: 24.01, 31.46, 28.12} 24.01 sec} Yay! 

3x3x3 BLD: 1:28.95, DNF, POP-DNF} 1:28.95 sec} DARN 2 DNF's... well one wasnt my fault  and sub 1:30 is still good! so im happy! 

FMC: 46 moves} Just a normal CFOP solve with an OLL skip


----------



## malcolm (Mar 12, 2008)

3x3x3 (22.07) 22.45 25.21 24.32 (35.76) = 23.99 sub 24 yay
last one was terrible.. made like 3 mistakes during F2L
3x3x3 OH


----------



## Karthik (Mar 12, 2008)

*Karthik Puthraya
4x4x4: *87.99, 68.73, 101.97, 89.43, 100.86 = *92.76
*Comment: New PB! The 68.73 was a cracker.Very easy 3x3 solve and no parities.Awesome!


----------



## tim (Mar 12, 2008)

*4x4x4 bld*
Best: 8:50
8:50, DNF(9:01, horrible scramble), DNF

*3x3x3 multi bld*
8/9, two disoriented corners (execution error)
memo: 13 minutes
overall: 24:00.54 minutes.

Argh, i hoped for sub-10 memo :/. Maybe next time, when i'll try one pass memo.

/edit: haha, i thought i tried 8, but actually there are 9 cubes in front of me .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 12, 2008)

tim said:


> *4x4x4 BLD*
> Best: 8:50
> 8:50, DNS, DNS



Wimp!  You can do a solve in under 10 minutes, and you don't have time to bother to do all 3? If I could do them in under 10 minutes, I'd be doing 10 a day. As is, I'm doing more than 5 a day, and I'm averaging around 13 minutes each.

But seriously, nice going, Tim. Someday I'm going to be as fast as you are now. (But I doubt if I'll ever be able to beat you.)

Oh, and Pedro - nice try - I'm sure that was devastating.


----------



## tim (Mar 12, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > *4x4x4 BLD*
> ...



I'll probably do the other 2 attempts later. I think i better should've written "DNSyet" .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 12, 2008)

tim said:


> I'll probably do the other 2 attempts later. I think i better should've written "DNSyet" .


Oh, okay - that's better, then. To me it looked like you had already decided not to bother.

edit: I can't believe you can solve 12 cubes BLD, but you can't count 9 cubes correctly.  Nice job - I have to get all 7 of mine now to beat you this week. 13 minute memorization is just outrageous. You're the fastest in the world at this - how can you believe that you're not fast?


----------



## vlarsen (Mar 12, 2008)

Victor Larsen

*2x2x2:* 13.76  (9.57)  13.35 11.09 (15.62) => *12.73*
*3x3x3:* (34.04) (23.59)  30.93 32.87 29.23 => *31.01*
*4x4x4:* 2:13.75 (2:12.17) 2:18.73 (2:36.00) 2:18.20 => *2:16.89*

Haven't done this in a while. Got a 3x3 personal record single and average, so that's cool.


----------



## Rama (Mar 12, 2008)

Rama Temmink

3x3x3: 15,68	13,16	16,26	12,41	13,66 = 14,17
It's ok, it was my first 3x3x3 solve with the WR cube. 
3x3OH: 39,99	33,93	27,12	27,86	25,29 = 29,64
Practise pays off. 
4x4x4: 1:15,59	1:23,59	1:10,89	1:10,16	1:23,09 = 1:16,52
Me not happy with 4x4x4 results! 

@Tim: Nope sorry, I haven't done OH since the last Weekly Competition.


----------



## tim (Mar 12, 2008)

Rama said:


> Rama Temmink
> 
> 3x3OH: 39,99	33,93	27,12	27,86	25,29 = 29,64
> Practise pays off.




I'm sure, you're hiding your actual results from us!


----------



## Dene (Mar 13, 2008)

*3x3x3:* 24.80 23.33 24.09 20.90 21.94 => 23.12
Crap, don't know what happened, too much time practising 5x5x5 I think..... but is it worth it?

*3x3x3_OH:* 35.13 52.88 45.52 35.88 40.28 => 40.56
Pretty good considering my lack of practise. My cube REALLY needs a clean though!

*3x3x3_feet:* 3:04.84 2:24.56 2:17.83 2:04.71 2:05.25 => 2:15.88
First was my first ever N perm doing feet, yowch.

*4x4x4:* 2:35.00 2:47.41 2:30.66 2:27.31 2:31.33 => 2:32.33
Damn, second solve should have been sub2, but screwed up the OLL Parity algorithm...

*5x5x5:* 3:44.13 4:13.31 3:43.75 3:58.05 4:28.15 => 3:58.50
Buggered up the OLL on the last one, much better than earlier today!!

Yay, got everything done, nice and early this week!


----------



## cmv0116 (Mar 13, 2008)

3x3x3: (37.63) 35.84 36.55 37.58 (35.69) = 36.66
My best average ever. That was pretty good. I was pretty consistent


----------



## LarsN (Mar 14, 2008)

Lars Nielsson
*2x2:*
12,18 (13,68) 11,71 12,93 (10,50) = 12,27
*3x3:*
(18,18) 18,89 19,07 19,11 (19,35) = 19,02 
Comment: WOW, my first ever sub20 avg! All solves under 20  That second solve was a +2, if I hadn’t made that mistake it would have been sub19. I’m still very happy.
*4x4:*
(2:14,39) 1:51,84 1:53,55 1:44,61 (1:38,98) = 1:50
*5x5:*
3:27,21 (4:22,87) 3:54,33 (3:25,10) 3:34,84 = 3:38,79
Comment: Improved avg by 24 seconds from last weeks comp. Nice improvement, more to come.
*3x3BLD:*
DNF(2:00,64) DNF(4:25,33) DNF(3:18,39) = DNF
Comment: 3 edgecycle, 2 flipped edges and 2 flipped edges…I seem to dnf a lot lately. How depresing…practice consistency.
*4x4BLD:*
24:26,49 dnf(16:06,93) DNS = 24:26,49
Comment: went for speed at the second attempt. Completely scrambled…
*MultiBLD:*
3 cubes = 2/3 dnf (17:46,57)
Comment: New memo system that worked nearly perfect were it not for that 3 edge cycle that I forgot on the first cube.


----------



## dbeyer (Mar 14, 2008)

Daniel Beyer

4x4 BLD
S1. DNF
S2. 11:25.40
S3. DNF


----------



## FU (Mar 14, 2008)

*3x3x3:*

1. 16.50
2. (12.31)
3. 15.60
4. (17.45)
5. 16.36

Average = 16.15

No skips. Good F2L and 3-edge cycle on the 12.31, decent average 


*3x3x3 One Handed:*

1. 46.89
2. (50.88)
3. 37.88
4. (37.75)
5. 37.83

Average = 40.87

Okay average, first 2 solves were bad, then 3 very consistent normal solves.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 14, 2008)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 10.41, 13.08, 13.28, 9.78, 12.06 = *11.85*
*3x3x3:* 22.39 (OLL skip), 28.59, 33.38, 28.17, 24.52 = *27.09*
Comment: Okay, so that was just outrageous. No way am I that good! But it is nice to finally have a time under 30 seconds. Really, it was just some very lucky solves.
*4x4x4:* 2:12.76 (O), 1:48.81 (O), 1:35.06 (O, OLL skip), 2:06.72 (OP), 1:54.37 (O, PLL skip) = *1:56.63*
Comment: Wow, did someone rig these scrambles? I can’t believe I was sub-2 with all 5 having OLL parity. Two skips really helped, though. This was part of a new personal best average of 10: 1:58.93. Also, the 1:35.06 is my new personal best at the 4x4x4.
*5x5x5:* 3:25.76, 3:27.61, 3:05.86, 3:18.26, 3:21.32 = *3:21.78*
Comment: A good week for speedcubing for me! Again part of a new personal best average of 10: 3:23.40.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 53.58, 37.96, DNF (56.06) = *37.96*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:50.56, 3:09.65, 3:20.75 = *2:50.56*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 11:13.85 (5:35 mem), 14:28.67 (7:00 mem), 14:00.32 (8:30 mem) = *11:13.85*
Comment: Ha! I beat Daniel!  (Barely.) The last two were slooowww, though.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (28:39.87, 13:03 mem), 32:09.67 (18:15 mem), DNF (29:35.11, 15:25 mem) = *32:09.67*
Comment: First was off by 2 CO and 4 central edges, third was off by 4 central edges, 5 + centers, and 2 wings. Not very good this week, I’m afraid. Oh well, most things were good this week.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *7/7 1:03:33.50 (43:00 mem)*
Comment: Yes! I got the idea from Dennis’s discussion (about how he memorizes for multiBLD) that, while I can’t afford an n log n algorithm for memorizing, like he uses, I can suffer a 2n or even 3n algorithm. So after I memorized all 7 cubes (about 29 minutes), I went back and checked them all, discovering a few weak spots in my memory (took about 10 more minutes), and then checked them a second time with NO weak spots (about 4 more minutes). After that, my memory was REALLY secure and it was amazingly easy to solve them all. I can’t believe I executed 7 cubes in 20 minutes! That’s almost as fast as I execute them one cube at a time! This was much less painful than other largeish multiBLDs I’ve tried – I think I’ve found a system that works for me.
*3x3x3 OH:* 1:02.06, 55.98, 1:01.94, 49.08, 56.25 = *58.06*
*3x3x3 WF:* 3:03.02, 3:24.43, 2:53.38, 3:19.68, 3:13.34 = *3:12.01*
*Relay:* *DNF* (1:11.05.44, 41:00 mem)
Comment: Rats. The 5x5x5 had 2 central edges flipped. Everything else was right, though. I should really be more careful. 
*Magic:* 2.84, 2:40, 2.93, DNF, 2.78 = *2.85*
Comment: There, now you can see I practiced. Still slow, but good for me.
*Master Magic:* 6.18, 5.25, 5.61, 6.11, 7.72 = *5.97*
Comment: I discovered this week that if I put the puzzle down flat while performing the twist, I make a lot fewer mistakes and go faster.
*Clock:* Still don’t have one. 
*MegaMinx:* 3:12.55, 3:56.80, 3:30.31, 3:53.34, 4:24.11 = *3:46.82*
*Pyraminx:* 24.63, 32.58, 32.69, 19.05, 26.91 = *28.04*
*Square-1:* 1:41.72 (P), 1:17.11, 1:20.50 (P), 2:07.30 (P), 1:30.27 = *1:30.83*
*Fewest Moves:* *38 moves*
D2 L U’ L’ D2 L U B2 U’ B2 U2 L’ B F D’ L’ U F2 U’ L F2 R2 D U’ L2 U R U’ L2 U D’ B’ D’ L’ D L D’ B
Explanation:
2x2x2: . L B2 U’ B2 U2 L’ B
2x2x3: F D’ L’ U F2 U’ L F2
cross + 1 pair: R2 D . R
fix edges: D’ B’ D’ L’ D L D’ B
insert at first .: D2 L U’ L’ D2 L U L’
insert at second .: U’ L2 U R U’ L2 U R’
L’ L cancel at end of first insertion, R’ R cancel at end of second insertion.
I found the place where I put the second insertion at 58 and a half minutes. I really didn’t have time to check out insertions as much as I should have. I need to get better at them; it feels like this could have been a much better solution with better insertions. The 2x2x3 was slow, though.


----------



## Ewks (Mar 14, 2008)

*2x2x2*(8.81), (21.67), 13.90, 14.12, 13.54 => 13.85
*3x3x3*35.57, (23.56), 27.61, (38.72), 27.34=> 30.17
*Magic*14.03, (15.65), (11.19), 14.70, 13.73=> 14.15
*Pyraminx*31.78, (19.34), 25.98, 29.01, (40.87) =>28.92


----------



## Dene (Mar 14, 2008)

Awesome job Mike, good to see you got the 7/7 finally


----------



## alexc (Mar 14, 2008)

*2x2:* 10.97(+2) 10.22 (6.84) (12.34) 8.65 -> 9.95
Wow...that kind of sucked. You can tell I never practice! 

*3x3:* (24.22) 17.00 (15.97) 22.30 17.43 -> 18.91
Good, but not consistent enough.

*4x4:* 2:02.38 1:56.77 (DNF) (1:54.27) 1:55.52 -> 1:58.22
Yes! My first sub 2 average! 

*3x3oh:* (43.00) (34.25) 37.05 38.58 36.41 -> 37.35
Pretty consistent and a very nice average. 

*2x2bld:* DNF(1:00.46) 1:05.38 DNF(1:03.63) -> 1:05.38
On the first one, I accidentally switched two corners that were already solved. I messed up CO on the third one. BAD...

*3x3bld:* 1:47.30 DNF(2:55.55) 2:08.27 -> 1:47.30
Yeah! A new PB!  Sub 1:50!

*3x3multibld:* 1/2 in 10.xx minutes
My mind just went blank when I came to the CP of the first cube. I ended up only being off by 3 corners. I don't really care though, because I got a successful one just before this in 8:19.47.


----------



## guusrs (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi guys, 

needed 45 minutes to find this FMC beauty: 
L' B2 D R D' U' R2 U D' F U2 F' D F U' L2 U2 F2 B' U' B U2 F' U2 (24)
explanation:
2x2x2: L' B2 D R D' U' R2 (7)
2x2x3: U F.U L2 (11)
Everything but 3 corners: U2 F2 B' U' B U2 F' U2 (19) (this was the really lucky part I found after 15 minutes or so)
Then at the dot insert: F' D' F U2 F' D F U2, 3 moves cancel ==> 24 moves

My second best unofficial performance ever!
But the scramble was easy, so not sure if this will beat Arnaud, Per & Mirek.

Anyway, me happy

Gus


----------



## Mirek (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi,
you should know by now that even for "easy" scramble it's not easy to find 24 beauty as you say in 1 hour. 

I have a good skeleton but tough insertions killed it. 
L' D B2 R U' R2 (R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2) F U L2_ F U F' U2 (U B U' F U B' U' F') F2 U' F2
= L' D B2 R U' R D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 F U L2 F U F' U' B U' F U B' U' F U' F2 (29)
I would need another hour to strip out about two more moves if not lucky like you. 
Well done, Guus!
Mirek




guusrs said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> needed 45 minutes to find this FMC beauty:
> L' B2 D R D' U' R2 U D' F U2 F' D F U' L2 U2 F2 B' U' B U2 F' U2 (24)
> ...


----------



## pete (Mar 15, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> *3x3x3:* 22.39 (OLL skip), 28.59, 33.38, 28.17, 24.52 = *27.09*



congrats, you'll probably find that from now on the under 30 average is going to become a norm.




Mike Hughey said:


> *3x3x3 multiBLD:* *7/7 1:03:33.50 (43:00 mem)*



awesome, and you're saying that felt easy.
I still don't get how people can memorize that much in such a short time.
I understand it's possible to memorize 7 cubes but not in 40 minutes,
I would memorize that in something like 1 week.

It takes me 40 minutes to do multipleBLB 2/2, of that 25 minutes is 
memorization and then my execution is very slow because I spend too much
time stopping and thinking, back-checking just to make sure I don't mess up.

i'm still planning to enter this week's competition but i'm only going to do
either multiBLD or just single 3x3x3_BLD. no time in midweek so hopefully 
on the weekend.




Mike Hughey said:


> Comment: Yes! I got the idea from Dennis’s discussion (about how he memorizes for multiBLD) that, while I can’t afford an n log n algorithm for memorizing, like he uses, I can suffer a 2n or even 3n algorithm.



Mike, can you please point me to that discussion, I was searching the forum
but the search function won't accept "n log n", not even "2n"


btw. If there was a Decathlon (like thay have in athletics - an event that's a combination of multiple events, you would do very well)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2008)

pete said:


> congrats, you'll probably find that from now on the under 30 average is going to become a norm.


That would be nice, but I still find it hard to believe. But thanks!



pete said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Comment: Yes! I got the idea from Dennis’s discussion (about how he memorizes for multiBLD) that, while I can’t afford an n log n algorithm for memorizing, like he uses, I can suffer a 2n or even 3n algorithm.
> ...


Sorry, I guess I was being too geeky there. It's computer science jargon for the order of an algorithm. You can read about it here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_O_notation#Orders_of_common_functions

But I was referring to this discussion:
http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=3197

By the way, before Stefan (or any of a number of other people on here, for that matter) takes me to task on this, I should mention that I didn't really mean to imply that Dennis's time for memorizing is precisely order n log n; it was just a very rough guesstimate. I just figured that it certainly isn't as small as order n, but it also seems like it should be less than n ^ 2, since going over the memorization should get significantly quicker each time you repeat it. I really didn't mean to be giving a precise amount here, but I'm sure someone will correct me anyway. 



> btw. If there was a Decathlon (like thay have in athletics - an event that's a combination of multiple events, you would do very well)


It would also be my favorite event!


----------



## dbeyer (Mar 15, 2008)

Mike: If only you knew ... good job


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 15, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
2x2x2_bld: 29.19 30.89 33.93
3x3x3_bld: DNF DNF 1:37.03
4x4x4_bld: 9:15.64 9:09.63
5x5x5_bld: DNF 25:35.15

All times done while racing/training with Daniel Beyer over IM.

The 25:35 5x5x5 solve was quite possibly the weirdest solve I've had in a long time for that cube. I made a huge memory error during memorization for wings, and didn't realize until I was almost done memorizing wings. Instead of re-memorizing wings I "deleted" the incorrect images, and appended the correct ones to the journey locations that came after the end of my wings memo. I spent a lot of time associating the incorrect images with the jump to the later journey location like 3 locations down - the one with the correct images.

Then during the solve I was concentrating so hard on remembering that weird jump during wings that while recalling the x-centers I realized after like 5 cycles that I was actually performing the cycles on the wings. So I undid those 5 cycles to restore my wings, then actually did them on the x-centers.

In spite of all of that I still solved it. I'm both very happy, and extremely weirded out that I made so many huge mistakes in the same solve.

Meh, there's always next week. I love big cube BLD. It's by far the most roller coaster event of them all I think in terms of your times.

Chris


----------



## pete (Mar 15, 2008)

*pete :*

*3x3x3 BLD :* 09:53.42 (memo +/-5 min), 14:02.87 (memo +/-7 min), 10:54.85 (memo +/-6 min) = *09:53.42*

this is my first time entering any competition, I do it mainly so that I can track 
the progress (otherwise I don't bother to write down my times).

- first solve was 3 seconds slower than my personal best
- second solve just highlights how weak my concentration is (I could hear my
wife walking towards my study and in anticipation that she's going to start
talking to me I completely switched off in middle of my memo, she entered the
room and while realizing what I'm doing she just walked away but by that time
I lost where I was and took a while to get back)
- third solve I did at comfortable pace so that I don't get DNF, I didn't even
try to improve on my first solve in fear that I mess it up

I'm very slow at memo and execution but have very high success rate,
I would say more than 80%. I do not start execution until I'm absolutely
100% confident that my memo is 100% so I repeat the memo several times
over and over until I'm completely happy.
If I ever mess up, it's usually forgotten parity or incorrect reversal of
some setup move

anyway, if I get a chance I may try tomorrow multiple_BLD 2/2 but I do not
expect to complete it under 30 minutes.

*EDIT :*
Tried that 2/2 Multi today (Mar 18) :

*3x3x3 multiBLD:* 1/2 31:20.14 (19:00 mem) = *DNF*

first cube OK
left with just one T permutation to complete the 2nd cube (don't know where
I went wrong, probably forgot to close one cycle in my memo).
would've still DNF'ed - over time limit, but my time was 10 minutes better than
my previous best in multiBLD


----------



## Karthik (Mar 15, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> *3x3x3 multiBLD:* *7/7 1:03:33.50 (43:00 mem)*


Wow!Congrats!
Now I will have to find some time to do MultiBLD this week.Damn exams


----------



## tim (Mar 15, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> *3x3x3 multiBLD:* *7/7 1:03:33.50 (43:00 mem)*
> Comment: Yes! I got the idea from Dennis’s discussion (about how he memorizes for multiBLD) that, while I can’t afford an n log n algorithm for memorizing, like he uses, I can suffer a 2n or even 3n algorithm. So after I memorized all 7 cubes (about 29 minutes), I went back and checked them all, discovering a few weak spots in my memory (took about 10 more minutes), and then checked them a second time with NO weak spots (about 4 more minutes). After that, my memory was REALLY secure and it was amazingly easy to solve them all. I can’t believe I executed 7 cubes in 20 minutes! That’s almost as fast as I execute them one cube at a time! This was much less painful than other largeish multiBLDs I’ve tried – I think I’ve found a system that works for me.



So, you never rechecked your memo before this attempt? One pass memo for seven cubes? That's just amazing. I'm still working very hard on getting 100% success for one pass memo on 5 cubes and it seems almost impossible for me. Anyway, great work Mike .


btw. added the last two 4x4 bld solves...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2008)

tim said:


> So, you never rechecked your memo before this attempt? One pass memo for seven cubes? That's just amazing. I'm still working very hard on getting 100% success for one pass memo on 5 cubes and it seems almost impossible for me. Anyway, great work Mike .


Well, actually, I never succeeded for seven cubes. But I did for six cubes. But keep in mind that my "one-pass memo" did involve double-checking each cube before I went on to the next one. I often go for one-pass memorization on 4x4x4's and 5x5x5's, so it's not really that different. But lately it seems like, especially with 5x5x5's, I'm faster overall if I check over the memo once.




> btw. added the last two 4x4 bld solves...


Thank you.  I think it's funny that you thought the second scramble was "horrible", Pedro thought it was "easy", and I thought it was totally ordinary. 9 centers solved - average.



pete said:


> - second solve just highlights how weak my concentration is (I could hear my
> wife walking towards my study and in anticipation that she's going to start
> talking to me I completely switched off in middle of my memo, she entered the
> room and while realizing what I'm doing she just walked away but by that time
> I lost where I was and took a while to get back)


I hate when that happens - that's what happened to me on my second and third 4x4x4 solves this week; that's partly why they were so slow. So Pete, you're not alone. Good job on getting all 3!


----------



## Pedro (Mar 15, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Thank you.  I think it's funny that you thought the second scramble was "horrible", Pedro thought it was "easy", and I thought it was totally ordinary. 9 centers solved - average.



well, maybe one of us did the scramble wrongly 
but, yeah, I found it easy...if you scramble with white on top, you get 3 white centers on place 
and the rest wasn't hard...


----------



## Karthik (Mar 15, 2008)

*Karthik Puthraya
3x3x3: *18.68, 22.26, 17.52, 20.29, 19.77 = *19.57
*Comment: Just scraped in the 20 bracket. Phew!
*4x4x4: *86.73, 85.45, 103.76, 87.97, 101.90 = *92.20
*Comment: Decent.


----------



## tim (Mar 15, 2008)

Pedro said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you.  I think it's funny that you thought the second scramble was "horrible", Pedro thought it was "easy", and I thought it was totally ordinary. 9 centers solved - average.
> ...



The centers weren't the problem, i got 4 or 5 edge cycles and the longest edge memo ever (used 14 locations = 28 pieces).


----------



## Pedro (Mar 15, 2008)

I didn't get that 

maybe it's my starting orientation  you use white on top and red on front to solve, right? did you scramble with white top, green front?


----------



## alexc (Mar 16, 2008)

Pedro said:


> I didn't get that
> 
> maybe it's my starting orientation  you use white on top and red on front to solve, right? did you scramble with white top, green front?



I think to make all the solves even in difficulty everyone should be required to scramble in their solving orientation. For example, I solve with white on U and green on F, and I scramble in that orientation, too. So, someone who solves red on F and blue on U must scramble in that orientation. This way, all the cycles are the same. I hate it when people use a different orientation for solving and scrambling. Just scramble in your solving orientation!!!!


----------



## Pedro (Mar 16, 2008)

well, Arnaud says to scramble as official regulations...

I'll do the 3rd one in my solving orientation


----------



## tim (Mar 16, 2008)

alexc said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't get that
> ...



Even if people scramble with their solving orientation, the odds are good, that they won't choose the same orientations for memorization (applies only to cubes € {2nX2nX2n | n € |N}).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 16, 2008)

Part of the challenge to 4x4x4 BLD solving is picking the best orientation to solve. If you change that, you change the whole challenge. I think that's one of the most fun parts of 4x4x4 BLD - picking the right orientation.

And I solve with a totally weird orientation for 3x3x3 BLD. I have a near-Japanese color scheme (with red and orange swapped), so I put blue on top and red in front. That's how I always solve. If you change the rules on me to require a different color orientation, it would take me months to get back up to speed with a new color orientation.


----------



## KConny (Mar 16, 2008)

Multi: 3/5 44 min. Did it with M2 and pochmanncorners. Just as I'm starting to get used to M2 I throw in a new method for corners. >_<


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 16, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Part of the challenge to 4x4x4 BLD solving is picking the best orientation to solve. If you change that, you change the whole challenge. I think that's one of the most fun parts of 4x4x4 BLD - picking the right orientation.
> 
> And I solve with a totally weird orientation for 3x3x3 BLD. I have a near-Japanese color scheme (with red and orange swapped), so I put blue on top and red in front. That's how I always solve. If you change the rules on me to require a different color orientation, it would take me months to get back up to speed with a new color orientation.


 
I agree with Mike. Solving from a fixed orientation takes away part of the challenge.

Actually, this is how I scramble to make it as "official" as possible:
1) Scramble with white on top, green on front
2a) Throw the cube in the air with lots of xyz-rotations
2b) Catch the cube (highly recommended)


----------



## MistArts (Mar 16, 2008)

*3x3x3*: 33.70, (35.10), (27.19), 29.56, 29.65 = *31.04*
Comment: Cold fingers... *sighs*
*4x4x4*: No time time week.
*2x2x2 BLD*: 4:24.99, 5:10.50(DNF), DNS = *4:24.99*
Comment: Simulated on a 4x4.
*3x3x3 BLD*: 6:43.61(DNF), 14:26.62(DNF), DNS = *DNF*
Comment: I'll eventually get one solve...
*3x3x3 OH*: (1:30.81), 1:22.38, (1:21.63), 1:24.30, 1:25.31= *1:24.88*
Comment: Haven't tried OH in a long time.
*FMC*:Scramble: D' U2 L2 R' U' B' U R2 B2 D' R2 B' F2 D' L' B' U2 B' L' R' F2 D L2 D' R D U2 B2 F R B' F U L' R' U2 L D U' R' U2 R' F' L2 R2 

Solution: L' D R B2 U' R2 F' B' U' B F2 y2 F' U' F U2 R U y' l F U ' F' R' F R U l' y R U' (28)

Explanation:
2x2x2: L' D R B2 U' R2 (6)
2x2x3: F' B' U' B F2 (11)
Pseudo F2L: y2 F' U' F U2 R U (17)
OLL: y' l F U' F' R' F R U l' y (26)
Undo Premove: R U' (28)


----------



## Pedro (Mar 16, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Part of the challenge to 4x4x4 BLD solving is picking the best orientation to solve. If you change that, you change the whole challenge. I think that's one of the most fun parts of 4x4x4 BLD - picking the right orientation.
> ...



yeah, that's what I do...scramble "officially" and find the better orientation to start, usually that means having a center solved on all faces, or if not, some of them solved


----------



## Dene (Mar 16, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Part of the challenge to 4x4x4 BLD solving is picking the best orientation to solve. If you change that, you change the whole challenge. I think that's one of the most fun parts of 4x4x4 BLD - picking the right orientation.
> ...



LMAO!!!!    . Very funny!!

And plus, what if you are colour netural for BLD? I'm not there yet (it would help if I was actually practising BLD), but it would mean you don't know what orientation you would start with...


----------



## pjk (Mar 17, 2008)

*3x3 OH*: 35.34 35.25 (34.88) 35.74 (42.54) ==> Avg: 35.44
Consistent at least. My LL sucks. I am using a 3-4LLL.
* 4x4 Speedsolve:* 1:25.43 1:18.85 (1:07.08) (1:27.16) 1:22.12 ==> Avg: 1:22.13
Nasty, very nasty. No warmups, but still very bad.


----------



## tim (Mar 17, 2008)

*5x5x5 BLD*
Best: DNF
1.) DNF (23:46.57)

4th 5x5 attempt ever. i forgot my parity fix and had a bad memo (2:30 for T-centers...).


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 18, 2008)

tim said:


> *5x5x5 BLD*
> Best: DNF
> 1.) DNF (23:46.57)
> 
> 4th 5x5 attempt ever. i forgot my parity fix and had a bad memo (2:30 for T-centers...).


Hmm, I've also only tried 4 times, and the fourth one was timed, and about that long (and I think T-centers were also gnarly). 
And now I need to get back to my research paper ... on memory.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 18, 2008)

updated my original post.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 18, 2008)

@Mike Haughey:
WOW 7/7...nice to hear that man...
did 4 cubes as training, cause i memorize now like that:
1st...ckeck it, 2nd, check it and then check the first 2...go one with nuber 3, check it and number 4 and check it...then 1, 2, 3 and 4...and so on
had 4/4 so it worked great!!!
Happy...will cut my memo time in the half!

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## icke (Mar 18, 2008)

3x3: 28,77 29,51 (25,35) (34,45) 28,56 = 28,95
4x4: 2:37,83 (3:04,34) (3:27,72) 2:27,89 3:01,66 = 2:54,61
Magic: 4,69 (5,41) 4,47 5,39 (4,29) = 4,85 not very happy with that


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 18, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > *5x5x5 BLD*
> ...



It's just demoralizing to see how fast you guys are. My fastest DNF is 27:15. And I've had like 50 successful solves. Oh, well, I'm starting to catch up to you - another 25 solves or so and I'll be there. (And by then, you'll probably both be sub-15.)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 18, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > tim said:
> ...


Hah! My 4x4x4 BLD PB is still 13:35... You'll stay ahead of me in BLD if you keep churning. How's your exec in 5x5x5 BLD? Tried r2 for everything?
Does anyone wanna see a draft?


----------



## tim (Mar 18, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...



A draft of what? Anyway, yes .

btw. my excution was 15 minutes. I read that mondo needed 9 minutes for execution on his first successful 5x5 bld. Looks like hard work...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 18, 2008)

tim said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Hah! My 4x4x4 BLD PB is still 13:35... You'll stay ahead of me in BLD if you keep churning. How's your exec in 5x5x5 BLD? Tried r2 for everything?
> ...



I'm still only doing r2 for wings. My execution on a 5x5x5 is about 15 minutes (same as Tim!) - I'm about 50/50 memo/execution on all big cubes now, pretty consistently. I'm hoping to try out both r2 and U2 for centers after Chattahoochee, just to see how they work, but I'm really fast enough with commutators that I have my doubts as to it helping that much. My big problem with commutators was with wings - I was much slower with wings than with centers, from the very beginning, using commutators. r2 has sped my wings up to be almost the same time as centers on a 4x4x4 - I average about 2 1/2 minutes for each now. (Before r2, my edges were about twice as long as my centers on a 4x4x4.)

I think I understood r2 for centers pretty well from your previous posts, but anything else you write about it would be welcome - I am planning on trying it in a few weeks.

Oh, and Lucas, you may be a few minutes behind me in 4x4x4, but haven't I seen you post like an 8 minute DNF? 8 minutes still looks outrageously fast to me. My fastest attempts at 4x4x4 are all over 10 minutes - my two fastest attempts ever were successes (which I guess is a nice way for it to be!).


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 17, 2008)

Catching up with posting my results:

*2x2x2*: 19.22 7.43 11.22 15.18 10.05 = *12.15*
*3x3x3*: 31.91 30.61 30.09 26.03 1:00.66 = *30.87*
*4x4x4*: 1:35.59 (OP) 1:44.91 (OP) 1:36.13 (OP) 1:43.06 (OP) 1:39.84 (OP) = *1:39.68*
*5x5x5*: 2:34.25 3:09.43 2:36.88 2:55.59 3:15.13 = *2:53.97
2x2x2_bf*: 54.16 1:16.18 DNF = *54.16*
*3x3x3_bf*: DNF 7:56.94 DNF = *7:56.94*
*3x3x3_mbf*: *1/3* in *37:01.99*
*3x3x3_oh*: = 54.68 52.83 46.41 46.03 42.90 = *48.42*
*3x3x3_fmc*: = *B2 U' L U' R2 U L' U' R2 L' F' U L D' B' R' B R' B R' U R2 D B D' B' D' R D R' B' R'* = *32*
(Do Premove R' to see what is going on)
2x2x2: B2 U2 . L' F' U L D'
2x2x3: B' R2
Prepare triple X-Cross: R B R'
Finish triple X-Cross + Pseudo F2L: B R' U R2
OLL: D B D' B' D' R D R'
PLL: B'
Undo setupmove: R'
Insert corner 3-cycle at .: U L U' R2 U L' U' R2
*2345-Relay*: *5:32.06*
*Magic*: = 1.66 1.59 3.36 2.27 1.56 = *1.84*
*Master Magic*: = 8.33 5.06 6.34 4.91 6.64 = *6.01*
*Clock*: = 20.84 21.96 20.34 20.50 29.66 = *21.10*
*MegaMinx*: = 3:35.58 3:29.69 3:44.77 3:21.38 3:37.75 = *3:34.34*
*PyraMinx*: = 13.25 12.84 17.97 23.97 16.06 = *15.76*
*Square-1*: = 1:07.84 (P) 1:20.30 (P) 2:37.36 (PP) 1:33.27 1:58.58 (P) = *1:37.38*


----------

